# Bad Bull Muzzleloaders



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Has anybody ever heard about these guys? http://www.badbullmuzzleloaders.com/x_series.htm Are they really legal to use for muzzy hunting? I mean hell using IMR 4350 Smokeless powder and pushing a 275gr bullet at 3100fps accurate out to 500 yards seems a little extreme for muzzy hunting lol. Not to mention the price :shock:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes I have seen these before and they are no better than a T/C, or a CVA. You can buy the most expensive muzzy gun out there that claims to be the best, but it still comes down to the shooter. In my opinion, not worth the price, especially since in Utah we can't use high power scopes so why you would shoot much beyond 200 yards I don't know because it is hard to see the vitals when you are getting beyond that.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

You can't use smokeless powder either:

"Muzzleloaders may be used during any big
game hunt-except the archery hunt. To hunt
big game with a muzzleloader, your muzzleloader
must meet all of the following requirements:
• It can be loaded only from the muzzle.
• It must have open sights, peep sights or a
fixed non-magnifying 1x scope.
• It can have only one barrel, and the barrel
must be at least 18 inches long.
• It cannot be capable of firing more than
once without being reloaded.
• The powder and bullet-or powder, sabot
and bullet-cannot be bonded together as
one unit for loading.
• It must be loaded with black powder or a
black powder substitute. The black powder
or black power substitute cannot contain
nitrocellulose-based smokeless powder.


----------

